# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Геральдика ВВС России

## Холостяк

Приказом Министра обороны России от 13 августа 2004 года № 240 утверждена геральдика ВВС России. Я искал этот Приказ в Интернете, но не нашел. Он есть в строевой части, однако, там много страниц с иллюстрациями и он несколько сложен для перевода в электронный вид. Он не является секретным или ДСП. Если у кого есть готовая электронная версия, скиньте пожалуйста ссылку. Пока Приказ этот не читал, но там есть много интересного как по новым медалям и знакам ВВС РФ... 

Выкладываю символику ВВС РФ.

Фото № 1:
Знамя Военно - воздушных сил состоит из двустороннего полотнища, древка, навершия, скобы, подтока и знаменных гвоздей. В комплект со знаменем могут также входить знаменные ленты, шнуры с кистями, панталер и знаменный чехол. Полотнище знамени прямоугольное, голубого цвета. От центра к кромкам полотнища расходятся 14 расширяющихся желтых лучей. При этом четыре луча направлены в углы полотнища, два - к середине верхней и нижней кромки полотнища, а остальные лучи расположены равномерно между ними. Ширина лучей у кромок полотнища составляет 1/12 ширины полотнища. На лицевой стороне полотнища, в центре, - главная фигура осударственного герба Российской Федерации: золотой двуглавый орел, поднявший вверх распущенные крылья. Орел увенчан двумя малыми коронами и - над ними - одной большой короной, соединенными лентой. В правой лапе орла - скипетр, в левой - держава. На груди орла, в красном щите, - серебряный всадник в синем плаще на серебряном коне, поражающий серебряным копьем черного, опрокинутого навзничь и попранного конем дракона. На оборотной стороне полотнища - эмблема Военно - воздушных сил: золотой двуглавый орел с распростертыми крыльями, держащий в лапах скрещенные серебряные пропеллер и ствол зенитного орудия. На груди орла размещен щит, увенчанный золотой короной. В щите, на красном поле, - серебряный всадник, поражающий копьем дракона. Ширина герба и эмблемы - 80 см. Ширина полотнища - 113 см, длина - 170 см, с запасом для крепления к древку, изготовленным из ткани голубого цвета. Древко знамени деревянное, круглого сечения, окрашенное в коричневый цвет. Диаметр древка - 4 см, длина - 250 см. Знаменная скоба - в виде прямоугольной пластины золотистого металла, на которой выгравированы слова: "ВОЕННО - ВОЗДУШНЫЕ СИЛЫ" и дата вручения знамени. Навершие металлическое, золотистое, в виде прорезного копья с рельефным изображением Государственного герба Российской Федерации. Подток металлический, золотистый, в виде усеченного конуса высотой 9 см. Шляпки знаменных гвоздей золотистые.

Фото № 2:
Флаг Военно-воздушных сил представляет собой прямоугольное двустороннее полотнище голубого цвета. В центре полотнища - изображение перекрещенных серебряных пропеллера и зенитной пушки на серебряных парящих крыльях. Из центра полотнища к углам и кромкам расходятся 14 расширяющихся желтых лучей, ширина каждого из которых у кромок флага составляет 1/12 его ширины. Четыре луча направлены в углы полотнища, два - к серединам верхней и нижней кромок полотнища, а остальные - равномерно распределены в промежутках между ними. Отношение ширины флага к его длине - два к трем. Отношение ширины размаха крыльев к длине флага - один к двум.

Фото № 3:
Штандарт Главнокомандующего Военно-Воздушных Сил РФ.

Фото № 4:
Средняя эмблема Военно-Воздушных Сил РФ.

Фото № 5:
Большая эмблема Военно-Воздушных Сил РФ.

----------


## Холостяк

Фото № 6:
Нарукавный знак военнослужащего Военно-Воздушных Сил РФ.

Фото № 7:
Большая эмблема Главного командования Военно-Воздушных Сил РФ.

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошая информация по геральдике на официальном сайте ВС России...

По истории знакам различия, шевронам, размещению на военной форме одежды:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12389/index.shtml

Знамена:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/12338/index.shtml

Флаги:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/12345/index.shtml

Знаки различия:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/12392/index.shtml

Штандарт ГК ВВС:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/12...57/index.shtml

Знаки отличия:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/12394/index.shtml

Эмблемы:
http://www.mil.ru/849/12215/12346/16001/index.shtml

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемый Холостяк! Геральдика геральдикой, но после последнего парада Победы, отец спрашивал у меня, где же прошли ВВС, и как он их просмотрел, на что я долго объяснял ему, что от прошлой формы, у них остались вновь введенные нарукавные знаки и окантовка голубого цвета на фуражке. 
Мы то еще в форме черного цвета ходим и фуражках ВМФ в зависимости от сезона, а вот ему проходившему в парадной форме цвета "неба" объяснить все очень трудно...

----------


## Холостяк

Я сам за синюю форму... И конечно обидно, что Флот в черном, а авиация вместо синего в зеленом... Да и качество синего материала плохое... Пока донашивать будем синюю, тем паче Главком пока в синей..., хотя сухопутные все тусят в штабе ВВС в зеленке и еще пытаются замечания делать...
Тут еще новости.... Наш новый Министр Сердюков собирается в следующем году переодеть в другую форму... Вообщем, снова переодевают и переодевают, только одеть нечего... Сейчас элементы этой формы не додают, то размеров нет, то в наличии нет, обувь ОТВРАТНАЯ, а еще деньги бухнут в новое шмотьЁ от Юдашкина!!! О как!!! Лучше бы старую форму до ума довели и качество материала, пошива улучшили... Сегодня еще проказали в новостях по ТВ, что в советское время военные имели порядка 3000 элементов наименований формы одежды, а в 2005 году их стало 69... Тогда даже полетные комбезы были и синие, и голубые, и желтые... По климатическим поясам одевали, а сейчас свели все к одному "поясу"... Ведь Россия, с огромной территорией, находится в 4-х климатических поясах, куча природных зон - присутствуют арктическая пустыня, тундра, тайга, смешанные леса, степи, пустыни умеренного пояса и субтропики, а также зоны, переходные между перечисленными. А сейчас все сошлось к одному камуфляжу, ватному бушлату... В советское время и панамки были и ..., да что говорить - ПАРАДНАЯ ФОРМА БЫЛА... И смех - теплое белье старшим офицерам не дают, типа не мерзнут уже, за время службы деревянными стали... А уже новую форму задумали... 

Ссылки:
1. http://www.newsru.com/russia/19may2007/serd.html
2. http://www.km.ru/news/view.asp?id=1F...4EA18B272161C1
3. http://gzt.ru/politics/2007/05/24/125408.html
4. http://www.vz.ru/news/2007/5/24/84175.html

----------


## Юрий

Абсолютно с Вами согласен! Качество формы - на "удовлетворительно", обуви - на "неудовлетворительно". А на днях документик попался по поводу предложений по разработке новой формы одежды - опросить на местах, обобщить, подать эскизы. Право слово смешно. И вообще у нас летом - знойные тропики, а мы в п\ш черных ходим. Поэтому предложил ввести нам шотландскую юбку. Легко и практично. :Biggrin:

----------


## Юрий

Военные получили боевые знамена нового образца

В Российской армии начинается замена боевых знамен. До сих пор на них сохранялась советская символика, а теперь рисунок на полотнище изменится. За основу взят Георгиевский крест, символизирующий готовность к защите отечества. Первыми знамена нового образца получат 16 воинских частей.


Парадную форму военные 331-го Гвардейского парашютно-десантного полка надевают нечасто. Однако они первые, кому вручат новое боевое знамя.

Аркадий Черняков, командир 331-го Гвардейского парашютно-десантного полка: "С одной стороны, я радуюсь и горжусь, что одним из первых получаю новое знамя. С другой стороны, я одним из первых сдаю старое боевое знамя, которое вручалось полку еще в Великую Отечественную войну".

Серп и молот на наконечнике, на полотнище изображение Ленина и призыв "За нашу советскую Родину". Такая символика до сих пор на всех боевых знаменах. Заменить их Министерство обороны решило еще в начале 90-х, но только сейчас Геральдическое управление представило новый образец - шелковыми нитями вышитый Георгиевский крест с эмблемами воинских частей.

Аркадий Черняков, командир 331-го Гвардейского парашютно-десантного полка: "Новое знамя сшито по современным технологиям с использованием новых красителей. Ничего не могу сказать, очень красивое знамя".

Церемонию прибивки полотнища к древку начали не по уставу. Полковой священник отец Александр напомнил о старой традиции русской армии. Еще с петровских времен знамена освещали не просто в храме, а в алтаре как самую великую святыню.

Отец Александр, священник: "В современных воинских уставах пока не прописано освещение знамени, но в старых церковных книгах, которые издаются сейчас, есть молитва на освещение знамени. Молитва очень древняя, от нее прямо веет столетиями".

В комнате боевой славы собрались лучшие офицеры и солдаты полка. Каждый из 15 человек должен вбить по гвоздю в древко знамени. Теперь это будет еще одна традиция Российской армии.

Новое боевое знамя зачехлили на несколько часов. До торжественной церемонии вручения полку оно будет храниться под усиленной охраной. День независимости России 16 воинских частей по всей стране будут отмечать под боевыми знаменами нового образца.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот статья по новой форме одежды. Обещают ее презентацию к 9 мая...

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/12/17/society/329231/

----------


## Холостяк

Вот... Презентацию новой формы одежды провели раньше срока!
Очень интересен и цифровой камуфляж для нас!!!!

Видео:
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=12004..._id=159465&p=1

Ссылка:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=36834

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и "цифра"...

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение цифры.....

----------


## Mad_cat

ИМХО полевая как была стремной так ей и осталась, но маскирует с виду получше прежней. Надеюсь шенель наконец убрали...

----------


## Холостяк

> Надеюсь шенель наконец убрали...


А вот и нет....

----------


## Холостяк

По смене "Красной звезды" на трехцветную вопрос, можно сказать, решенный... Так что в скором будущем на наших боевых самолетах будет "триколор"... С трехцветной звездой все инфы не знаю, но вроде как ноги растут не от Авиаторов...

Относительно геральдических проблем....
Геральдика, это наука, которая имеет свои законы, правила и историю, которые надо знать и соблюдать, а не лепить то, что модно или нравится.
К примеру, даже посмотреть в галерею знаков на сайте, можно обратить внимание, что одно время в конце 90х и начале 2000 у нас в ВВС прямо бум был КРЕСТОВ. Авиационные части образованные в годы Великой Отечественной, имевшие реальные награды и победы в Советское время, однако не поимевшие ничего за несколько лет прозябания в годы России, начали штамповать юбилейные знаки в виде никакого отношения не имеющих крестов-орлов. Они категорически напрочь забывали разместить на своем символе реальные боевые заслуги тех, кто защищал Родину и преумножал Честь и Славу их части. На цветастом огромном белом-синем-черном-зеленом кресте (непонятно что символизирующем!!!) с орлом-гербом стоят года образования огненный 1942 и юбилейный 200х, стоит наименование части к примеру ГШАП или ГИАП и нет ни гвардейских регалий, ни реальных наград за героизм в боях и нет символики с которой личный состав этого ГШАП или ГИАП совершали свои Подвиги... Пошла погоня за символами царских времен... Начали делать юбилейные знаки частей, управлений  ВВС по дореволюционному образцу, забывая, что части-управления образовались, трудились и завоевали свою славу в Советское время, а не при царе... К примеру, с какого блин хрена сделали нагрудный знак для 1 аэ "Русские витязи" один к одному как нагрудный знак первых военных летчиков царской России? Это уже перебор! Тем более знак был уже утвержден Великим князем, предназначался конкретным людям... Я понимаю типа там кинулись возрождать традиции, тока напрочь забыли про традиции ЦПАТ им Кожедуба, про те традиции к которым непосредственно принадлежат, а не к "виртуальным". Если начали возрождать царские традиции, то надо ознакомиться с царскими законами геральдики той эпохи. И... Только потом объединять в символике ту эпоху с современностью, но не забывая истории.

----------


## Холостяк

Размещаю геральдику...
Вектор сюда не поместить, но jpg хорошего качества...

----------


## Холостяк

По старой форме инфа:












http://victory.mil.ru/form/uniform/02/index.html

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такая летчица!!!!

----------


## infekt

представленный здесь нарукавный знак учрежден приказом МО РФ N15 от 14.01.1998г. Отменен приказом МО РФ от 13.08.2004 N240

----------


## infekt

что касается новой формы...
Почитайте и посмотрите здесь:
http://russiamilitaria.ru/index.php?showtopic=5661

----------


## Холостяк

> что касается новой формы...
> Почитайте и посмотрите здесь:
> http://russiamilitaria.ru/index.php?showtopic=5661


С этой формой аща непонятки.....
Заглянул по ссылке на форум... Любопытно.
Хорошие фото, если не ошибаюсь, Ваши. Авиаторам уже возвратили традиционную птицу на фуру. Только вот "глаз" блин.... "Капусты" не хватает - однозначно!
И картиночка своеобразного взгляда на птицу у разных категорий авиаторов.
В 80-х курсантам летного одели птицу на фуражку...

----------


## infekt

фото с выпуска 2008г. предоставлены моими бывшими сослуживцами по ВВА им. Ю.А. Гагарина.
Новая форма, которая позиционировалась как суперсовременная и практичная на деле лишь дорогостоящая пародия на советскую форму с добавлением массы нелепостей (одни нашивные погоны без пуговиц чего стоят!). Однако, это мое мнение. 
Что касается геральдики ВВС, то как только один сайт снимут с профилактики, то я дам ссылку на несколько приказов.

----------


## infekt

Холостяк, Вы в галерее выставляли вышитую фигурную нашивку 203 полка с-з. Вы, а может быть еще кто-нибудь, можете её достать?

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, Вы в галерее выставляли вышитую фигурную нашивку 203 полка с-з. Вы, а может быть еще кто-нибудь, можете её достать?


С нашивкой - сложно. Я сейчас по командировкам уже перестал мотаться. А люди сейчас, к сожалению, несколько не обязательные... Сам прошу уже около года один знак с ГЛИЦ, как говорится "за любые деньги", но только одни Обещалкины попадаются. Поэтому очень мал процент, что смогу достать. Но спрошу.

----------


## infekt

какой знак?

----------


## Холостяк

Птица летчика-испытателя... Ту что к юбилею в 05 году сделали.
У меня снимок не качественный есть цузого...

----------


## infekt

несколько современных приказов по символике частей ВВС РФ можно посмотреть здесь: 
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showforum=418
массу нашивок здесь:
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showforum=216

----------


## Холостяк

Благодарю за ссылки!
Там как раз наши ВВСовские приказы есть... Особенно 240... Долго его искал. Очень жаль что нет возможности централизовано узнать какие новые знаки учреждает наш Главком... Сейчас только по ссылке увидел Челябинский...

----------


## infekt

не только по ВВС. Приказы по символике вообще нигде не печатаются. Я коллекционирую нашивки ВС РФ уже 12 лет. В последнее время приходит много официальных знаков и зачастую, из-за отсутствия информации, приходится  ломать голову над их идентификацией.

----------


## infekt

только что узнал, что недавно 611 гв. иап получил свою символику и вроде как изготовлена партия нашивок и знаков. Кто-нибудь может помочь с их приобретением?

----------


## Run

> только что узнал, что недавно 611 гв. иап получил свою символику и вроде как изготовлена партия нашивок и знаков. Кто-нибудь может помочь с их приобретением?


Присоединяюсь, я бы тоже взял.

----------


## гражданский

я тоже бы взял

----------


## infekt

для тех, кому интересно коллекционирование нарукавных знаков, начал выкладывать свой обменный фонд здесь:  
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=47104

----------


## infekt

странички с нашивками морской авиации:
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=25203

----------


## Холостяк

Я понял это новая парадка....

http://flamber.ru/files/photos/12119...29366527_o.jpg

----------


## infekt

это особая парадная форма взвода ВВС батальона Почетного караула 154 отдельного комендантского полка

----------


## Холостяк

нашел в антиквариате....

Красиво!!!!

----------


## Холостяк

*Труба - стратегическое оружие Верховного Главнокомандующего?*

----------


## infekt

это маршальский жезл.

----------


## muk33

> С нашивкой - сложно. Я сейчас по командировкам уже перестал мотаться. А люди сейчас, к сожалению, несколько не обязательные... Сам прошу уже около года один знак с ГЛИЦ, как говорится "за любые деньги", но только одни Обещалкины попадаются. Поэтому очень мал процент, что смогу достать. Но спрошу.


Знак, на который вы ссылаетесь-одна из неудачных моделей, изготовленная в нескольких экземплярах (меньше десятка). Действующий знак, утвержденный приказом ГК можно посмотреть здесь Галерея знаков пополнилась!. Этим летом на ОАО "СПБ Монетный двор" изготовлена очередная партия таких знаков (по причине того, что закончились) для летчиков, штурманов и бортспециалистов-испытателей. Знак немного модифицирован: крылья и силуэт самолета затонированы. Фото размещу позже-знаки пока не выдавались. Так что кто бы Вам его не обещал-у него уважительная причина!

----------


## Холостяк

Понял... Спасибо за информацию...

----------


## Юрий

> Понял... Спасибо за информацию...


Ты в принципе, прав! Пиз...ц, выкинуть, по моему 400 млн.руб, на новую форму от Юдашкина, а теперь сказать, что эксперимент не удался! Так мы и до сих пор, получаем, полусинтетическую форму, старого образца! Особенно хорошо летом)))...Новой одели выпуск, особенн радуют рубашечки....такие голубоватые, с выточками спереди и сзади...Полный гламур! Пид....ы!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот на аукционе...

----------


## Холостяк

*Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 11 марта 2010 года № 293 "О военной форме одежды, знаках различия военнослужащих и ведомственных знаках отличия"* 

http://www.rg.ru/2010/03/12/forma-dok.html

----------


## muk33

Государственному ордена Ленина Краснознаменному летно-испытательному центру имени В.П. Чкалова вручено Боевое знамя нового образца: http://ahtuba.astrobl.ru/news/index...._05_2010_1.inc

----------


## kfmut

> Государственному ордена Ленина Краснознаменному летно-испытательному центру имени В.П. Чкалова вручено Боевое знамя нового образца: http://ahtuba.astrobl.ru/news/index...._05_2010_1.inc


А что это сейчас  считается нормальным(махнуть "старое" знамя на "новое")? Понятно что в нашей ситуации символика дело десятое, но, блин, с советской символикой связан огромный пласт истории страны...как в войсках-то к этому относятся, знамёна как-никак?

ЗЫ Извините за вопрос не по теме...

----------


## muk33

> А что это сейчас  считается нормальным(махнуть "старое" знамя на "новое")?


Сейчас в армии выбирать не приходится. Но если вы внимательно прочитали текст, то там написано, что предыдущее знамя было вручено 66 лет назад, точнее 1 июля 1944 года. Тогда НИИ ВВС КА стал ГК НИИ ВВС (Государственным и Краснознаменным). Это и было написано на знамени. С тех пор  название трижды менялось - в 1963 году "переехала" буква К, стало ГНИКИ ВВС, а в 1965 добавился номер 8. В 1990 вообще Институт стал Центром, т.е ГЛИЦ, но знамя до сих пор было то же. Да и по привычке многие, в том числе в промышленности , называют его ГНИКИ. В  прошлом году была утверждена эмблема ГЛИЦ, она и изображена на одной из сторон знамени. Добавлю, что старое знамя не забрали и вроде на праздниках носить будут оба. Ордена прикреплены к старому, на новом только ленты.
P.S. Новое гораздо легче.

----------


## Холостяк

Как я знаю, что старые знамена сдают в Знаменный Фонд. Вроде как должны сдать и свое старое знамя и ГЛИЦ... Хотя..., что только сейчас не выдумают!

----------


## kfmut

ясно, спасибо!

----------


## muk33

> Как я знаю, что старые знамена сдают в Знаменный Фонд. Вроде как должны сдать и свое старое знамя и ГЛИЦ... Хотя..., что только сейчас не выдумают!


Да не всегда. Вот на 99 лет Качи стояло знамя училища 1965 года, поскольку более новое было в Армавире. Да и в ГЛИЦ хранятся 3 знамени...

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Let_nab

Каких только примочек в последнее время не навышивали на эту форму! 
Нововведение - "катушка" в воротник!

----------


## Fencer

> Каких только примочек в последнее время не навышивали на эту форму! 
> Нововведение - "катушка" в воротник!


Порядок размещения новых петличных знаков https://twower.livejournal.com/2216583.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Порядок размещения новых петличных знаков


Дааа, как раз удивлён этой примочкой в воротник офисной формы. Что это хоть значит? Уже эту офисную как только не "обвешивали" вышиванками! А по сути ведь офисная "промокашка" за пол года носки в непотребность превращается, и планировалась как "временная-переходная".

----------


## Fencer

> Что это хоть значит?


Петлицы катушки на воротник офисной формы ВС РФ | Призывник Солдат

----------


## Red307

Мне одному это напоминает знаки отличия Вермахта? Особенно молнии у майора.

----------


## Fencer

> Петлицы катушки на воротник офисной формы ВС РФ | Призывник Солдат


Офицеры на Параде Победы на Красной площади в 1945 году https://topwar.ru/144-cvetnye-fotogr...1945-goda.html

----------


## Йиржи

Добрый день коллеги.

Парадная форма генерала РККА образца 1943 г.

----------


## Let_nab

> Петлицы катушки на воротник офисной формы ВС РФ | Призывник Солдат


Спасибо за ссылку! 

Ещё больше меня эта инфа расчехлила!
Шикарное и доходчивое объяснение муйни в воротник: "Петлицы для офицеров — знак принадлежности к офицерскому корпусу". 

А типа погоны не показывают принадлежность к офицерам!? В чём "историчность" этих катушек!?
Петлицы пользовали для обозначения принадлежности к офицерскому званию, когда погон не было. Было такое. Потом для обозначения принадлежности к роду войск. А "катушка" то что значит!?

Представляю наш Генштаб ломающий всё своё служебное время свой мозг военных стратегов - что бы ещё впендюрить в форму, чтоб понять наконец принадлежность к офицерскому корпусу!? Главное, чтобы было дёшево, экономно, но глобально!

Короче, у нас как всегда исторически штабисты да шмоточники занимаются хернёй, а сейчас период в нашей Армии - прям для них полнейшая воля, когда они высасывают из пальца какие-то "исторические традиции" (обозначая свою трудную службу в кабинетах), которые нах никому тогда не нужны были и тем более сейчас. Ещё бы исторические белые панталоны да парички для офицеров вернули - дабы чтоб понятно была принадлежность вояки к офицерам.
Идиоты!

----------


## Let_nab

Вот тут на днях такая рукодельная вышиванная "катушечка" попалась!

----------


## Let_nab

*Да, и новые должностные знаки ВКС фото из сети:*

----------


## Let_nab

И классности фото тоже из сети:

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Как они задолбали твари кон.....е!!!!Ну сколько можно то уже,ну уже сил нет.

----------


## Mig

> Как они задолбали твари кон.....е!!!!Ну сколько можно то уже,ну уже сил нет.


Разве ругань может помочь решить проблему?! Ругаться у нас всякий умеет, а вот ДЕЛО ДЕЛАТЬ не каждый хочет, даже если он и ветеран их Хотилово...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Как они задолбали твари кон.....е!!!!Ну сколько можно то уже,ну уже сил нет.


А не связано ли это с пехотинцем во главе ВКС?

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Да и без него таких умельцев хватало,своей пехоты из округа хватает.Мы и так в подчинении округов,и в то же время ВКС называемся.Меняем эмблемы,звезды,шевроны ра в два месяца,пока все достанут новые,приходят еще новее.Если сейчас быть в войсках,можно посмеятся от души,только плакать хочется.Новый пехотинец всея ВКС запретил летать,больше 3-х смен в неделю,некогда бумагами заниматься.И дальше будет только веселее,и это только фурнитура и т.п.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Я вас не понимаю если честно.

----------


## Let_nab

Как раз таки тут поведали, что вот эта заявленная ранее как форма для парадных расчётов со стоячим воротником - будет парадкой для всех, но пока как обычно такие новости не валят сразу на головы вояк, а подают это постепенно, дозировано...., чтоб людей не злить...

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня очередную хохму рассказали из нововведений по вышиванию на офисной форме нашивок. 
Значит вышла указивка, вроде как те, кто уволен в запас, но устроился после увольнения в воинские части МО РФ, так сказать - продолжает служить в новом качестве и на новой должности служащего РА - при этом продолжает носить военную форму одежды и в частности офисную - и чтобы отличить, что это не кадровый - обязуют вышивку "Минобороны России" и вышивку "фамилия инициалы" - вышивать серебристыми нитками на соответственном фоне синий\чёрный\оливковый. Те, кто форму носить не хочет - носить чёрные брюки и белую рубашку...

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня очередную хохму рассказали из нововведений по вышиванию на офисной форме нашивок. 
> Значит вышла указивка, вроде как те, кто уволен в запас, но устроился после увольнения в воинские части МО РФ, так сказать - продолжает служить в новом качестве и на новой должности служащего РА - при этом продолжает носить военную форму одежды и в частности офисную - и чтобы отличить, что это не кадровый - обязуют вышивку "Вооруженные силы России" и вышивку "фамилия инициалы" - вышивать серебристыми нитками на соответственном фоне синий\чёрный\оливковый. Те, кто форму носить не хочет - носить чёрные брюки и белую рубашку...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Сегодня очередную хохму рассказали из нововведений по вышиванию на офисной форме нашивок. 
> Значит вышла указивка, вроде как те, кто уволен в запас, но устроился после увольнения в воинские части МО РФ, так сказать - продолжает служить в новом качестве и на новой должности служащего РА - при этом продолжает носить военную форму одежды и в частности офисную - и чтобы отличить, что это не кадровый - обязуют вышивку "Вооруженные силы России" и вышивку "фамилия инициалы" - вышивать серебристыми нитками на соответственном фоне синий\чёрный\оливковый. Те, кто форму носить не хочет - носить чёрные брюки и белую рубашку...


Орнул в голос.

----------


## muk33

> А не связано ли это с пехотинцем во главе ВКС?


А что, данные нововведения происходят только в ВКС? Это связано прежде всего с оленеводом, который готов "любую форму превратить в национальный костюм" (фраза не моя, но от его бывших коллег по МЧС).

----------


## Let_nab

…………………………………………  :Cool:

----------


## Йиржи

Спасибо Вам коллега!

Интерессно, что знаки "серебристого" цвета.

----------


## unclebu

Понимаю, что офф топ, но может кто сжалится и подскажет когда в СССР на куртках была введена эта надпись?

----------

